# Work boots with cleats



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone have some suggestions for sturdy riding boots that have cleats (absolute must have)? A mate of mine and me tend to destroy normal riding shoes too quickly when you spend a bit of time kicking rocks and dirt whilst mattocking out a new trail. There's a lot of climbing in the area we're working, and carrying extra boots is not easy.

I tried a search and came up with nothing.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you mean cleats for clipless pedals?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Skookum said:


> Do you mean cleats for clipless pedals?


Yes, I do.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

I just use my older beater riding shoes,I don't expect to see work boots with clears anytime some if ever.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Beater shoes or I'll just put flat pedals on and wear the boots. I haven't seen (or thought about) boots with a cleat.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Have a look around for Lake MX156 "Adventure" cycling shoes, they won't meet OHSA requirements (no steel toe), but they're closer to what you're after.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Have a look around for Lake MX156 "Adventure" cycling shoes, they won't meet OHSA requirements (no steel toe), but they're closer to what you're after.


They look great, thanks heaps.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

After destroying two pairs of riding boots while building trail, flat pedals and work boots were my solution if I ride in.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

What about modding a pair of boots with some T-nuts?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like Shimano has the best offering. The Lake boots have velcro, which doesn't stand up to kicking dirt very well.

*Shimano*









*Lake*


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I use the Shimano MT-52 (Shimano changes model number often, so it may be a MT-5x something now)










You need to be careful about really rough rocky terrain, and they do not work for wading into wet muddy drains to clear brush, but they have served me well for over a year. I use a sturdy boot when I drive / walk in, but I like to ride out and work as much as possible, and the Shiimano she is the best compromise I have found.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The Shimano MT91 Stevob posted look great, I'd like to see a picture of the sole pattern but can't seem to find one.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

im working on mounting my cleats to my workboots now, when im done ill post a tutorial in a new thread with pics.


----------



## mblock (Jan 22, 2007)

Mtn-Rider said:


> The Shimano MT91 Stevob posted look great, I'd like to see a picture of the sole pattern but can't seem to find one.


I googled and wound up on Vibram website (they make the sole for Shimano).....

check here: http://www.vibram.com/index.php/us/SPORTS/Bicycling/Products/MountainBiking/MT91-Sole

Also a review on BikeRadar here: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/mt91-shoes-10-35549


----------

